# ***March Hurricane Coaster ride**



## DonChristie (Feb 28, 2022)

Spring is in the Air! You NEED to ride a Bike! Let's Ride! Hurricane Coaster will be riding the Four Mile creek greenway this Sunday, 3-6-22. Meet about 9AM at Starbucks on 6432 Rea rd, CLT, 28277. Leave at 10am. All are welcome!
Let’s Ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Sorry Don gonna miss this one I'll be at a motorcycle event. Hope to catch you on the next one. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm in!!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 6, 2022)

Had a great ride today on the McMullen/4 mile creek greenway. Great weather and friends @jimbo53 @lauren Moss and @JOEL my tripometer logged the same as a gps device at 8.1 miles!


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 6, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Had a great ride today on the McMullen/4 mile creek greenway. Great weather and friends @jimbo53 @lauren Moss and @JOEL my tripometer logged the same as a gps device at 8.1 miles!
> 
> View attachment 1583556
> 
> ...



Fun ride as usual with such a great bunch of friends. Weather was perfect, but Don’s Mod A new Departure rear hub wasn’t🙁


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 6, 2022)

jimbo53 said:


> Fun ride as usual with such a great bunch of friends. Weather was perfect, but Don’s Mod A new Departure rear hub wasn’t🙁



Devil Hub!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hopefully you'll have it fixed by April--or just ride a different bike and not the one that the drop stand keeps falling on! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Hopefully you'll have it fixed by April--or just ride a different bike and not the one that the drop stand keeps falling on! V/r Shawn



Haha! I think all of my drop stands drop!


----------

